# Geoffrey's Easter Debut!



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I  this goatie! He is so awesome! Here are a couple pics of his carting debut!

We rigged Geoff up in his big boy harness for the first time today, then hooked up to the cart. The harness isn't a good fit, despite all the adjustments we made, and I have a sneaking feeling the cart hook up was off, too. His back legs kept hitting the front wheel and we couldn't move him any further up the shaft shoot as his stomache's too broad to do so. :shocked: :slapfloor: Yeah, we still have a lot of wrinkles left to iron out. But we're having loads of fun in the process, Geoffrey included. 

Deb Mc


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I love these pictures. It looks like a lot of fun.

Jan


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

That looks so fun! I had a wether a log time ago that I was going to cart train but lost him before I could start training him. Brings back memories...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awsome.......... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

that is sooo great!!! good on ya!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! It is lotsa fun.

I'm glad we took these pics. In viewing them: 1) hubby noticed that the cart tires were flat! :shocked: He went out and aired them back up, and 2) I noticed that the breast strap on Geoff's harness is too high. I bet lowering it would iron out some of those wrinkles we're dealing with.

Deb Mc


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I looked into cart training alot to do with my wether. I may still try but he is scared of everything so I would first have to work on getting him used to new things.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I LOVE IT!!!!! Geoffrey looks SO great on the cart! I want one too! (of course then I'd have to get a bigger goat... probably male...) well, maybe not..
Anyway, that's really Cool!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks great in his "rig"!! Good to see just how far the training has come! Great job :hug:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

what great pics...I have never seen a goat pull a cart...that is great~~!!! how fun


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Love it! I'm jealous! LOL. I think I'm going to tell Cheater to plan to work for his dinner from here on out....


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I bet fixing those things would make a difference... also if you can lengthen the shafts then the cart can't run over his heels when he trots....


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! 

Naturalgoats - Good suggestion! Thank you.

Nubian2 - You could try desensitization. I do that w/Geoffrey at least twice/week, using peanuts. He's fearful of strange dogs barking as we were attacked by a loose dog 3X early on in his training. I put on his ground driving training harness and lead him out and about, then drive him home. Whenever we get near a property where there's a contained dog barking, we "whoa" and I feed him peanuts and scratch his back. Each time we move closer until eventually we can pass the property and he gets his reward then. It takes time, but works well.

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

So darn CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Nubian2: ditto what DebMc said. desensitization works wonders. It took me longer than most people to get both my boys pulling but I feel confidant that because I took the time necessary they won't bolt..... if you're using a cart you pull it while you lead him.... the best way to desensitize to it at first is to have him chasing the cart.... same with most desensitization......
have fun!
Miranda


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't let my husband see these pics!  He might try talking me out of my sled dogs if he sees how cool Geoffrey is!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

This is awesome! I love your cart! Did you get it from K-9 carting?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep, it's supposed to fit goats and mini horses but our Geoff is a bit too wide to fit comfortably between the shafts, and he's still got some growing to do. He just turned 1 y.o. It's a good quality cart, though. We'll just have to modify it, and also take off that silly steering column. It gets in the way.

Deb Mc


----------

